# Micosomal Antibodies -- negative



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

Well, my newest blood work shows my Microsomal antibodies to be negative.
If im correct, this is pretty much the same thing as TPO-antibodies?

Last year, my TPO antibodies were 130 (range was <35). Ive been on the smallest dose of synthroid for 2 months now (0.0025?).... new test shows no antibodies of any kind.

I wonder if the original test was an error?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The antibody levels are pretty variable, changing on their own. They wax and wane, so it does not necessarily mean there was a lab error.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Negative101 said:


> Well, my newest blood work shows my Microsomal antibodies to be negative.
> If im correct, this is pretty much the same thing as TPO-antibodies?
> 
> Last year, my TPO antibodies were 130 (range was <35). Ive been on the smallest dose of synthroid for 2 months now (0.0025?).... new test shows no antibodies of any kind.
> ...


They are one and the same.
Alternative NamesThyroid antimicrosomal antibody; Antimicrosomal antibody; Microsomal antibody; Thyroid peroxidase antibody; TPOAb

These things have a tendency to wax and wane. Hopefully you feel good?


----------

